# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Allergische reactie op water?

## dolfijntjemonique

Hallo,

Is er iemand die het nog al eens ergens gehoord heeft dat iemand een allergische reactie op water krijgt?

Goed gekoeld water drinken (echt uit de frigo) is nog te doen, maar lauw water drinken geeft naar het schijnt een chemische reactie in mijn maag waardoor er vreselijke krampen ontstaan en het lijkt alsof mijn maag als een ballon opzwelt. Niet leuk.  :EEK!:  Heb al talrijke merken geprobeerd, het lukt alleen als het water echt koud is.
Heeft er iemand hier al ervaring mee??? Zou zo graag meer water drinken.
Elke reactie is meer dan welkom. Alvast heel veel mercietjes :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Zou zo blij zijn als hier iemand een oplossing voor weet.

bedankt xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

DolfijntjeMonique

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb geen ervaring met jou klachten. Heb er eigenlijk ook nooit van gehoord.
Lauw water drinken is meestal juist goed! Zowel voor de maag als de darmen. Als je lauw water drinkt (op de nuchtere maag) kan dat zelfs goede werking hebben op je stoelgang, en als je maagzuur hebt, kan lauw water ook nog weleens helpen. Zo zijn er nog een aantal dingen waar lauw water drinken tegen helpt. Maar dat jou maag zo'n reactie geeft daarop, daar kan ik geen verklaring voor geven, helaas. Heb het eerlijk gezegd ook nooit gehoord van patienten dat ze daar last van hebben. Ik hoop dat er toch iemand is, die wellicht wel een antwoord heeft op jou vraag. Succes

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## dolfijntjemonique

Hei lieve Déylanna,

Wat lief dat je de moeite neemt om een antwoord te geven. 

Spijtig dat er tot nu toe niemand een antwoord kent op mijn vraag, maar ik blijf optimistisch en misschien is er toch wel iemand die dit probleem kent of er al van hoorde.
Lauw water zou voor mijn prikkelbare darmen heel nefast zijn, ik ga nu al meer dan 6x per dag een grote boodschap doen, dus meer hoeft echt niet.

'k Vind mijn probleem met watervertering zelf eigenaardig, maar ik weet wel dat ik graag meer water zou willen drinken is toch pak gezonder dan frisdrank. Het koude water is dan weer zo koud om drinken en daardoor niet aangenaam zodat ik minder en minder drinken ga wat ook niet de bedoeling kan zijn he.

Enfin, ik wil je toch heel graag bedanken voor je reactie,


hoop dat er nog zullen volgen.


Alvast bedankt.


Veel liefs,


Sjaloom,


Monique :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Misschien heeft jou lichaam moeite met het opnemen van " gewoon " water. Misschien kan je beter iets drink van Gatorate of Aquarius. Daar zit teven ook stoffen in die het opnemen bevorderen.

----------

